# New here



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello people im new to these forums.. Figured id interduce my self ... My bike is in my sig ...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

welcome bub!


----------



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------

